# Rlt Watch Wednesday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s been some time since we had a thread celebrating Roy L.Taylor`s fine creations, so to get the ball rolling...

I`m at work now wearing this excellent example of Bridligton`s finest :rltb:

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cant play


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> cant play


You did notice it has orange on the dial & hands Shawn?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > cant play
> ...


 :lol:

i've found that the RLT's seem to wear small on my wrist....i know that this is because wearing bigger watches (jsar/vmaxx/sammy ect....) makes it even harder to go back to something that is 42mm, gutted as the 29 would look awesome if it was bigger and was a little taller, as would the '36, 42 (which IMHO is one of the best things Roy has done) the 38 (which is simply stunning).

also if roy could do a re-issue of the RLT1/2/3, i'd be first to get one.....i know that this has been asked before and roy replied that it had been done to death by everyone else....but could you imagine a cwc style watch with just the "RLT" on the dial? Sapphire crystal, non date, with sword hands, with either the ETA 2824-2, or quartz? all in a nice 44mm case with a brushed finish.....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I don't have an RLT but a watch purchased from Roy I have, so next best thing 

It half counts I think


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Was going to go with something else in the morning, but who am I to argue with a nutty old hippy and risk getting hit on the head with a fish?

*RLT 4 (#4/50) on Toshi Vintage Leather*










Big enough for you, Shawn?


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

A quick pic from a little while ago. Up late. A few hours ago i scratched my glasses, badly, don't have a spare pair so instead of going to work, i shall be going to the Opticians.

This is my daily wear, keeps great time +5 secs in 24 hours. I really like this watch, a real classic, and tough enough for everyday wear.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15* for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill wear the 8 then


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

20 for me today


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Luckily, I'll be wearing the Chronometer today... at least until the postman comes


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Can't play either but enjoying the RLT thread so far!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ill wear the 8 then


can't play, but if I had one it would be an "8"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Was going to go with something else in the morning, but who am I to argue with a nutty old hippy and risk getting hit on the head with a fish?


I don`t eat fish so I`ll see if I can find some stale (fish shaped) lentil bake instead :fish: :lol:

Anyway home from work & just about to go to bed wearing this...

*RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made in 02/06.*










Rich the `8` is still available :rltb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Not yet on the wrist (just saw this thread now), but I'll return home at lunch time in order to change to this one (promise  ):










all the best

Jan


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah booo. Can't play this until I get home. And I'm not wearing the anniversary in the garage!

Keep the pics coming though guys, its great seeing them out there.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

JHM said:


> Not yet on the wrist (just saw this thread now), but I'll return home at lunch time in order to change to this one (promise  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY GOD!! What a beautiful picture. It makes me regret selling Roy's finest watch :cry2: Definate desktop wallpaper. Hope Jan you don't mind me using this as wallpaper? I will have to resize it to 1028*768.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Me no play either. :crybaby:

Great thread though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Ventura said:


> MY GOD!! What a beautiful picture. It makes me regret selling Roy's finest watch :cry2: Definate desktop wallpaper. Hope Jan you don't mind me using this as wallpaper? I will have to resize it to 1028*768.


Thank you! You are more than welcome to use it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Good to see the RLTs out :thumbsup:

'4' on a Watch Prince flieger first thing..........










...........'17' on a Banda crocodile right now:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Cannot play either .. but good to see the selections!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

JHM said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > MY GOD!! What a beautiful picture. It makes me regret selling Roy's finest watch :cry2: Definate desktop wallpaper. Hope Jan you don't mind me using this as wallpaper? I will have to resize it to 1028*768.
> ...


Thank you kindly. Are you the fellow eith the MKII Stingray on Omega Mesh also?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

RLT 41 - has become my standard workwear. The full lume face is clear and easy to read in even the poorest light, very handy during night shifts.










Funny thing is I didn't take to it for a while, but now it would be my 'Desert Island' luxury.

Julian (L)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This will annoy/frustrate some - as they wanted one, but I apparently snaffled the last one










Now on a bespoke Toshi










...and is absolutely fabulous


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Thank you kindly. Are you the fellow eith the MKII Stingray on Omega Mesh also?


Yep! Need pictures :lol: ?

all the best

Jan


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

JHM said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you kindly. Are you the fellow eith the MKII Stingray on Omega Mesh also?
> ...


PM sent. I will spoil the thread otherwise


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Can play in this one 

Hope that someone buys me the 42 for xmas though if Roy still has one for me


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll play!

Sorry Matt - don't mean to torture you h34r:

*RLT42*


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Only got on RLT, the '69 :rltb:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to this one:










Cheers


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

dapper said:


>


Love it, love it, love it, love it.

*LOVE IT !*

Put it back on immediately.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up & straight on with these two...

This was my first & still favourite RLT(in fact one of my favourite watches), purchased on 01/03/04 :rltb:










Plus this `5` which I got for my 50th birthday, again back in 2004


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Barreti said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


OK ...










Cheers


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

FELCA Seascoper for me..... :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

salmonia said:


> FELCA Seascoper for me..... :tongue2:


Wow, I didn`t know Roy made those!!!  :lol:

Anyway seeing Alan`s `17 prompted me to swap over to my triple 17 

*RLT 17, no. 17/30 Unitas cal.6498, 17 jewels*


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Are those two '17s different colours, or the same colour but showing different in the photos?

If its the latter, which is closer to the real colour?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barreti said:


> Are those two '17s different colours, or the same colour but showing different in the photos?
> 
> If its the latter, which is closer to the real colour?


There was only one option on the 17, checking the photos against my one, mine looks (to my eyes at least) to be closer to the real colour.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

This for me but i do also have a RLT6 with 5 face and hands.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Barreti said:


> Are those two '17s different colours, or the same colour but showing different in the photos?
> 
> If its the latter, which is closer to the real colour?


This is mine - if it helps :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Barreti said:
> 
> 
> > Are those two '17s different colours, or the same colour but showing different in the photos?
> ...


It must be my monitor as my photo still looks to me to be closer to the original which appears (again to me) to not be a flat grey, also the lume is a pale green not white :blink:


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> This will annoy/frustrate some - as they wanted one, but I apparently snaffled the last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really likethe numbers, I'm new here what is that model then?


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on people lets get a few more RLTs on before 12. There must be loads of lazy people out there :lol:


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Went to the site and found out myself. Should of done that in the first place :tongue2:

RLT Watch Co. - Unitas Manual Wind - RLT30

Swiss 17 Jewel manual wind Unitas 6497.

43mm All steel case with display back. Onion crown. Mineral glass front and back.

Silver GuillochÃ© dial.

22mm Leather strap.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > FELCA Seascoper for me..... :tongue2:
> ...


sorry....my bad.... :wine:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT39 at home now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

salmonia said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > salmonia said:
> ...


No worries, just me being cheeky 

Anyway, here`s a couple more `20`s....

*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels*





































There`s a few of more differences between these two watches then just the case colour; the bezel on the black one is racheted/uni-directional whereas the steel one is friction/bi-directional, it also `feels` more sturdy then the other one. The gap in the bezel shroud between the lugs is narrower on the black model & it`s 12 o`clock triangle is flat & unlumed unlike the steel one :wink2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Just been upstairs, got out my RLT Anniversary, set it to the correct time (9:39), wound it up and put it on.

Now the Mrs thinks I'm completely off my trotters. I think I'm inclined to agree


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Chris I's 39 prompted a change.........










........and may just squeeze these in before bedtime:




























Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Mach, my bezel is different to your black one.

Nice choice of strap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> Mach, my bezel is different to your black one.
> 
> Nice choice of strap


Interesting, mind you afaik, mine was the last one made, it has a lower domed crystal then the norm 

Regarding the strap, I`m considering trying it on one of Roy`s smooth silicon rubber straps which I think could go very well


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Who here owns an RLT 21? Totally cool watch. Would like to see yours!!! (but I can't show you mine - don't have one).


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And while I'm asking RLT questions, has anyone ever seen one of RLT's watches on eBay. I wouldn't mind buying buying an RLT 21, but there are no more to buy new, and as near as I can see, none have been offered for sale here.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interesting, mind you afaik, mine was the last one made, it has a lower domed crystal then the norm
> 
> Regarding the strap, I`m considering trying it on one of Roy`s smooth silicon rubber straps which I think could go very well


I have an orange nato on the way with black rings..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, mind you afaik, mine was the last one made, it has a lower domed crystal then the norm
> ...


I blame Shawn The Baker









OK it`s no longer Wednesday, but I put this on when I got up...

*RLT69 Special, no.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Chris I's 39 prompted a change.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I`ve said it before but the `39 looks soooo cool on that lumpy B)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Chris I's 39 prompted a change.........
> ...


Thanks Mac 










Seeing Chris's has me wondering about asking Roy to make a black dial for mine B)

Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I blame Shawn The Baker


So do i :lol:

It doesnt fit anyway  need thinner spring bars


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Zessa said:


> I'll play!
> 
> Sorry Matt - don't mean to torture you h34r:
> 
> *RLT42*


Bah my time will come :cry2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Rich the `8` is still available :rltb:


But, the '4' is not. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Rich the `8` is still available :rltb:
> ...


That`s alright as 2x4=8 so the 8 is obviously twice as good as the 4 :tongue2: :rltb:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


8 x ??? = good

4 x 50 = priceless  :rltb:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Off line yesterday so missed the thread but here is one of my RLTs My 27 Quartz Prototype


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


8 X 15(?)= rare

4 X 50 = common  :rltb:


----------

